

Show HN: LittleGift.co – Monthly curated gifts for busy husbands and boyfriends - graham1776

www.littlegift.co
======
mcherm
Interesting idea... good luck with it!

I like the quality of your presentation: the images you include all convey a
certain sense of elegance and style.

That being said, I would not sign up. Your price point is too high for me to
consider it "throw-away money" and if I'm spending "real money" then I want to
know what products you are sending. Not just some pretty pictures, and
obviously you haven't yet selected products for the future, but you don't have
an actual list of the products selected previously. So unless you already have
a reputation (like a referral from a friend) I'm not buying.

~~~
natdempk
I too would really have liked to see an example of a past set or two of gifts
you sent. If this doesn't exist, just give me one you would have sent. I would
rather have this than the collection of things on the front page.

------
patmcc
A tip for you - please add to your FAQ where the gifts can be sent. You will
have potential customers from outside the US visit and wonder (like I did) if
you ship to Canada/Europe/Asia/etc.

Also, your FAQ doesn't make it clear - if I subscribe and don't pick a gift by
the 15th, am I charged and nothing is sent out? Or is there a default/random
option chosen?

------
lauradhamilton
Price seems pretty high, especially given the items that you're sending are
low-cost items like soap and nail polish.

